# Dog beds are allowed in the Group Ring ??



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That i really an interesting question! I have never seen that extreme. 

Once year ago a handler had my dog in the ring, and made a big production of a cooling coat& a fan etc. It seemed to work as the judge smiled at her(?), and he did win.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Very interesting. I hope to not see something like that for the sporting breed--hard to imagine a golden working in the field if it needed that many accouterments in the breed ring


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have never participated in a show but have attended them fairly often. When I first read your post I thought it was a joke! I've never seen anything like that at any of the shows I have attended...but maybe I should pay more attention. Dog beds, huh? Sounds more like a slumber party than a dog show....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If I were a judge and I saw any sporting breed treated that way I'd want to excuse them from the ring!! Hard working condition....not lap dogs!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sure, it's conformation, anything goes. I haven't seen the dog bed, but uh, okay 
Have certainly brought portable fans to the ring on hot days, and iced out towels in a cooler! Showing outside in Florida!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Then the boxer next to him, the handler put a bonnet on him and pajamas - like the horse slinkies if anybody knows what those are.


Have to wonder why you would do this.... when you want the judge to "see" your dog at its best.

I've seen the iced towels all over and that's not a huge deal. Usually the handlers keep the dogs stacked on the towels and the judge can still see the dog at it's best. <= That's even with indoor shows where you wouldn't think the dogs would be too warm.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<<shaking head>>


----------

